# Problem mit User-Berechtigung



## ElGreco93 (12. September 2009)

Hallo, 
ich hab bei Google und in der Forumsuche nix passendes gefunden (Was mich Wundert). Also ich habe ein Benutzer bei Linux per SSH angelegt. Jetzt scheiter ich aber daran ihm das Homeverzeichniss zuzuweisen. Zudem soll dieser User kein zugriff aufs SSH bekommen und per FTP Darf er sich nur in sein Home-Verzeichniss bewegen.

Server-Daten:
Plesk Control Panel-Version:
psa v8.6.0_build86080930.03 os_SuSE es10

Betriebssystem:
Linux 2.6.16.46-0.12-smp

FTP-Programm:
ProFTPD


So hoffe ihr wisst weiter...
Danke schonmal im vorraus, 
Philip


----------



## Enumerator (12. September 2009)

Moin!

Das home-Verzeichnis des users kannst Du in /etc/passwd festlegen:
	
	
	



```
username:x:1002:1002::/home/username:/bin/sh
```

Einem Benutzer den Zugang über SSH verweigern ist auch recht simpel, z.B. durch den folgenden eintrag in /etc/ssh/sshd_config:
	
	
	



```
DenyUsers username
```
 und evtl. ein anschließendes 
	
	
	



```
~# /etc/init.d/ssh reload
```
. Mehr dazu findest du auf der entsprechenden Manpage:
	
	
	



```
~$ man sshd_config
```

Um jetzt noch das FTP-Home-Verzeichnis festzulegen, wirf z.B. einen Blick auf die DefaultRoot - Direktive für proFTPD. Im übrigen findest Du unter proftpd.de sehr detaillierte, deutsche Informationen zur Konfiguration...

Gruß
Enum


----------



## ElGreco93 (12. September 2009)

Super Vielen Dank


----------

